# How long for Dianabol to kick in?



## Speedy86 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi guys, as some of you may know I have just started a cylce of test cyp 500 wth a 30mg dbol kickstart, I started this on thursday and im curious to

1. how long it will be before the dbol kicks in?

2. how long for the test?

3. when will i start to notice a difference in anything e.g my body or strength?

I only ask because im very impatient and dont feel any different what so ever and i thought that by now he dbol would have given me xtra strength or change in mood or somthing??

Thanks guys!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I noticed the Dbol in a week in terms of strength, Test will take a few more weeks (aaround 4-5) to kick in.

Just eat well and train and you will notice when they kick in


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Dbol takes around a wk till you start to notice any changes and test c will take anywhere from 3-5 wks IME.


----------



## Speedy86 (Apr 12, 2008)

Sweet, I was pretty sure test would be 3 - 4 weeks but some people makeit seem as though dbol starts really quickly like in a matter of days!

So should i expect to see a change in my body in 2 - 3 weeks with doing both?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Yea within 2wks you will certainly know the dbol has kicked and a couple of wks after that you will really see things start to happen.


----------



## Speedy86 (Apr 12, 2008)

Excellent, thats mde me feel loads better, Im a really really really hard gainer and get paranoid that even roids won't work as i tried test 100's before with a shockingly bad diet and nothing happened, jumped the gun abit due to some really bad advise! ha ha!!


----------



## Sti_prodrive (Sep 9, 2008)

" 2. how long for the test? "

what do u mean by that ???


----------



## Jesus (Nov 7, 2006)

Sti_prodrive said:


> " 2. how long for the test? "
> 
> what do u mean by that ???


to kick in mate, he's following on from 1.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

I saw strength and size gains in a week on dianabol


----------



## john1sutt88 (Jan 15, 2009)

i found strength on dianabol to hit pretty quick, within 4 days..


----------



## bigbaulo (May 7, 2009)

i find that similar 3-4 days.fast comes-fast goes


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

yeh 3 - 4 days for first effect but it does build after this


----------



## Speedy86 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah today is my 4th day on it an i have just be to gym to do back and biceps and noticed strength gains, 5kg more on biceps and quite alot more on back, if it keeps on getting better I should hopefully put on some good size with this cycle!

I appreciate everyones replies, I just have alot of questions with it being my first proper cycle so be prepared for more ha ha!


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Speedy86 said:


> Yeah today is my 4th day on it an i have just be to gym to do back and biceps and noticed strength gains, 5kg more on biceps and quite alot more on back, if it keeps on getting better I should hopefully put on some good size with this cycle!
> 
> I appreciate everyones replies, I just have alot of questions with it being my first proper cycle so be prepared for more ha ha!


Dont forget you always tend to train harder when your on the gear matey LOL  Should do well on those anyhow. All Zee Best.


----------



## Speedy86 (Apr 12, 2008)

dan2004 said:


> Dont forget you always tend to train harder when your on the gear matey LOL  Should do well on those anyhow. All Zee Best.


Yeah thats what i was asking about the other day but then i think is kicked in today. thanks!

:thumb:


----------

